# Safety and security in a 3rd world country "Philippines", are you safe, are you aware of your surroundings?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Recent events with Bigpearl (Steve) and my own interactions with vendors and citizens haven't been so good lately so this probably doesn't pertain to all of us but let's take a second look at our homes, the safety of our family, and security.

Our partners or even our children can lull us into some sort of fake blanket of safety because they've never experienced robbery, major theft, or home invasions, and so let's not let that happen then... we know better, keep your house secure, doors you don't need open, close and latch them. 

Things (Covid) have somewhat deteriorated and there are some desperate people this was the situation pre-Covid and now even worse with many who can't make it here, most have high credit and many probably are on drugs, it appears the drug problem hasn't gone away, I can see it with our In-laws, the skinny ones with rough looking faces, that would be the first sign that they are on drugs, another one would be you find them staring at trees in your yard, hanging on the roads, man... I am not kidding.

I also have 5 large dogs and they are loose outside, for them to be tied up would be useless and they are without a doubt first responders, I have large lights all around our home. When the dogs act up I tie them up for a while or if I feel they're getting too friendly I also will tie them up, so there has to be a balance.

What about your windows, this is what our windows and doors look like, they are steel, and every window in our home is steel barred and for a reason:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Appreciate your input Mark but if I wanted to live behind bars? Perhaps I would/could have been a robber no matter the country. When we get a dog or two he/she will never be tied up or shoved in some nasty little cage.
As said learnt a lesson and all doors locked now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Recent events with Bigpearl (Steve) and my own interactions with vendors and citizens haven't been so good lately so this probably doesn't pertain to all of us but let's take a second look at our homes, the safety of our family, and security.
> 
> Our partners or even our children can lull us into some sort of fake blanket of safety because they've never experienced robbery, major theft, or home invasions, and so let's not let that happen then... we know better, keep your house secure, doors you don't need open, close and latch them.
> 
> ...


We have bars to the front and side where there is public access. The entrance to our apartment is though the gates which are currently open, the garage is being set up for the wife's birthday. I think my wife is more security conscious than I am. Something that is generally not a concern in the UK.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You wouldn't believe just how resourceful the citizen is. I once locked myself out of our home and the in-law was able to get our keys from inside the house with a long stick, so after that, I moved the location of where I hang the keys. He also knew where we hung our keys, he also had a large container of keys and tried several before giving up so maybe these locks have similar keys they are cheap locks.

Nice set up Gary. 

I've shared before that I was robbed knifepoint once but also beaten up by a gang in a major 4-way intersection and not one citizen blinked or looked my way, (no police whatsoever) as they pounded me until they stopped and the reason they stopped was they had already taken my hidden wallet, that's going to be a reality here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We locked ourselves out of our bedroom, an inlaw dropped a pane from the jollice and with a long bamboo with split end turned the knob on the door on the opposite wall across the room.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Nothing is 100% but nobody knows safety and security like the wealthy locals in third world nations, they've been perfecting it for a century: broken glass-tipped perimeter walls surrounding guarded compounds. Brazil, Mexico, India, The Philippines, it's everywhere because your home is protected when you're inside, and _also _when you're not. It is a city thing though, so those outside the city need more creative solutions. 

As for street crime, I encountered it twice in as many decades. As we were walking in the street at night, a van pulled up, someone inside snatched my girls bag off her arm, and drove away. The other time two guys on a motor tried to snatch my phone, but luckily I reacted and my grip was too tight, and they drove away. Both easily avoidable now, and compared to other countries, the snatchers here are practically gentle.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

As a very recent arrival (2 weeks) from a 1st world country I realize that I'm not in Kansas anymore. I knew some of this going in, video calls with the GF where I can see the grills on the windows and doors, her opening the kitchen door in the morning to let the cook upstairs, opening the gate for deliveries. I admit that I'm still naive, but at least I have lived in small and remote communities where petty theft is common, so I try to put common precautions into practice.

Wallet, CC, passport stay in safe along with laptop and tablet. Small bills in different pockets with velcro closures, phone and key in zippered pocket, bag if I carry it done as a sling bag on the side away from the street and traffic, drawstrings tied tight and with a knot.

When we rent the house one door from the GF's sister we will borrow a couple of her dogs for security.

Any other pointers for a newcomer?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As I have learnt after years living here now, don't be complacent. While the office is locked now I also put my MacBook, our wallets, car.bikes and house keys in our bedroom and lock the door, pain in the proverbial.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Filipinos are born opportunists. Just don't leave thing laying around. I had a Gillette Fusion razor stolen from our bathroom by a visiting guest. I bet they had a shock when they went to by a refill.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> As I have learnt after years living here now, don't be complacent. While the office is locked now I also put my MacBook, our wallets, car.bikes and house keys in our bedroom and lock the door, pain in the proverbial.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes we lock our bedroom when we travel. I sent our small digital safe with the last BB boxes. Now bolted to the wall in the bedroom with our valuables inside.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Filipinos are born opportunists. Just don't leave thing laying around. I had a Gillette Fusion razor stolen from our bathroom by a visiting guest. I bet they had a shock when they went to by a refill.


Same here Gary, I had my razor package taken, and get this... they have taken our bathroom light bulb, the lady was caught with the bulb in her purse and she still denied it and also soap.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Same here Gary, I had my razor package taken, and get this... they have taken our bathroom light bulb, the lady was caught with the bulb in her purse and she still denied it and also soap.


Yes it's sad when you have to frisk your visitors when they level. Need to install an airport scanner by the front door. All the cutlery on lenghts of chain screwed to the table.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tanstaafl said:


> When we rent the house one door from the GF's sister we will borrow a couple of her dogs for security.
> 
> Any other pointers for a newcomer?


When/if you get ready to marry and settle in Phils . depending of wife's family 
if they dont demand to much compared to what they contribute, you can think of if settle close
otherwice settle somewhere safer far enough from them to not get visits to often. 
Not statiistcs but from what I have heared it seem around 50-50 concerning families. Even an ex herself said herself she want to live as far as possible from her two eldest brothers because of their missbehaving. Part of her family is crap, part of is good/ok, they are very poor and all except the three eldest daughters live together so if I would support the good ones, the crap in best case very lazy ones would benifit from it too. I refuse to support people, who dont do their best, this is why she is an ex, which she said she understood. (She is still among the possible, but the only solution to support the good ones would be if the mother die. Then the 3 still living at home good ones can be separated from the many lazy or worse.)


M.C.A. said:


> Same here Gary, I had my razor package taken, and get this... they have taken our bathroom light bulb, the lady was caught with the bulb in her purse and she still denied it and also soap.


 Such denying is scary common  
Several years ago I were in a forum with Filipino business people to learn Filipino business culture. I did learn high educated Manila rich and upper middle class lie a lot, deny even when proven ad it seem all accepted such behaviour! (The only exceptions I from such behaviour in that forum were one from province, who I am in contact with still, and one a bit poor from Manila.)
Based at they deny even when proven, it was then I made the expression:
"High education obviously dont cure stupidity"   


Gary D said:


> Yes it's sad when you have to frisk your visitors when they level. Need to install an airport scanner by the front door. All the cutlery on lenghts of chain screwed to the table.


 f I ever get there - and if I have earned enough from the businesses to afford  (I have kept just enough to settle there rather simple there.) - I have thoughts making a two storey house. Bottom floor made to have guests (2 guest/storage rooms and gathering space) and family office and big balcony at second floor with LOCKED door in between, DONT leting anyone else to the second floor. (Except ONE if wife want someone extra around when close to births.) Bottom floor made so it can become a separate appartment too when kids become older teenagers or want to live close as grown ups, just adding a kitchen then. Then no one else can see whats available at second floor. Left to see if that would be better or perhaps worse by people's fantacy, but at least I dont get visitors if I stay at second floor


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

To be honest I have about the same level of fear here as I did in the USA. In the USA it is plain dangerous to go walking especially at night in most cities. All my neighbors had lights and cameras mounted on walls. There are dogs and guns protecting the homes. 
Here I just don't keep a lot of valuables in the house. I do lock my bedroom door and no visitors are allowed there. As for soap and other bathroom supplies, I guess I don't watch since we have a lot of people using guest facilities. 
I have better relationships with neighbor's here and they do more of a neighborhood watch type thing than in USA. Over there my cars would get broken windows in driveway and anything stolen from car. Here not any of that so far. 
I don't have any strangers in the compound and the gate is locked 24x7. There was a case where guys walked in and picked up baby. They demanded all cash in house to put the kid down. 
I installed a burglar alarm and it has motion sensors. That with dogs roaming yard and patio that gives people pause. All you can do is make the place next door look easier choice. 
I know for a fact that there is less chance I will get shot here than in the USA. I have a lot of family around a lot and I think making it hard to see a pattern makes it harder to rob.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> To be honest I have about the same level of fear here as I did in the USA. In the USA it is plain dangerous to go walking especially at night in most cities. All my neighbors had lights and cameras mounted on walls. There are dogs and guns protecting the homes.
> Here I just don't keep a lot of valuables in the house. I do lock my bedroom door and no visitors are allowed there. As for soap and other bathroom supplies, I guess I don't watch since we have a lot of people using guest facilities.
> I have better relationships with neighbor's here and they do more of a neighborhood watch type thing than in USA. Over there my cars would get broken windows in driveway and anything stolen from car. Here not any of that so far.
> I don't have any strangers in the compound and the gate is locked 24x7. There was a case where guys walked in and picked up baby. They demanded all cash in house to put the kid down.
> ...


Also friendly neighbours are often nosy neighbours. There intent is not alway good.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@amcan13 An American say where he live at south Palawan is the safest place he has ever lived. He live rural with no other safety than people around home and he go "anywhere" alone at motorbike or car for his projects.
He say its safe if act nice. But I suppouse he ment safe for body harm, my business partner, who live some kilometers from there, take precosions for THEFT now when there will be anything to take.


Gary D said:


> Also friendly neighbours are often nosy neighbours. There intent is not alway good.


 That can be solved rather good by living far from neighbours by many Filipinos are to lazy to walk 500 meters  
(E g a Filipina I know earn an extra salary per month by buying beer and cigaretts for RETAIL prices and carry them home from supermarket 500 meters away! Then her mother sell when lazy neighbours come to buy , they dont even have a shop, lazy neighbours know they can buy there.
The porest family = some short of food level - I know count 200 meters as far and instead of get more food they pay tricycle when they have money instead of walking 400meters!!!
A 30yo Filipina not ill, not fat she look fit, said she would die if she would try to walk longer than 500 meters, so she got shock  when I told her my close to 90yo mother walk at least 1 km per day just for exersise...
Filipinos found a foreigner crazy and jeepney driver even stoped and offered him credit thinking he walked because of no cash, when the foreigner walked a few houndred meters to shop 

Distance dont stop them from being nocy, but stop them from being nocy close


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

You have to be a good neighbor to have good neighbors. 
I do agree that most people don't walk a long distance. Every time I go for my morning walk I get people asking if I want to ride.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Filipinos are born opportunists. Just don't leave thing laying around. I had a Gillette Fusion razor stolen from our bathroom by a visiting guest. I bet they had a shock when they went to by a refill.





M.C.A. said:


> Same here Gary, I had my razor package taken, and get this... they have taken our bathroom light bulb, the lady was caught with the bulb in her purse and she still denied it and also soap.


I was under the mistaken rookie belief that its mostly the tourists targeted for the small stuff but nope - my gf left her phone on the dining table and walked out to fetch the clothes. Theres always family in and out of her place (something I find annoying as they just stroll right in no knocking etc). You can see where this is going, she came back in with her pile of clothes - phone had vanished. 

Taking on board my advice she had installed the Google Find My Phone app and always had GPS on. Using her sisters phone she saw the location of the stolen phone just down the road. She strolled on down with her nephews as escort, using the gps fix she pretty much ended up at the front door of a random place and politely said the gps was showing her phone in there. It was denied. 

I am REALLY kicking myself over forgetting and she forgot as well - you can make the app generate a loud siren sound on the phone. But in any event she had to leave. Nothing we could do.

Trust no one. Leave nothing exposed.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> You have to be a good neighbor to have good neighbors.


 Yes. I LIKE to be good neighbour, but SELDOM be any  by meeting neighbours seldom by living far away from them. 
((E g the house I sold in Sweden was the only house and last at a dead end road and had 400 meters to closest neighbours and only one neighbour passed when driving to town at the highway. So not much disturbance from neighours  so I could go to meet people when WANTING too. I aim at something similar in Phils, except I will get more contacts with people by the businesses - which ISNT to close to planned home neither  and by the business will do some supporting to the people in the very poor baranggay. Left to see if they will repair by flood broken road and bridge. My business partner suggested our business pay it (we need it too, but we can wait) but I said No because I will not support from the capital, only from part of future earnings.
BUT before injury I went to town when I wanted to meet people in sport clubs and such so in "western" messure I did REALY meet MORE people than most people living in cities do by they dont meet them, they just pass much people...))



KatanaDV20 said:


> I was under the mistaken rookie belief that its mostly the tourists targeted for the small stuff but nope - my gf left her phone on the dining table and walked out to fetch the clothes. Theres always family in and out of her place (something I find annoying as they just stroll right in no knocking etc).


 Thats a reason to live to far away from family and friends for them to do such  
((When I lived in my remote house I felt once it was far to many people coming , but when I counted it was only three in a week  (Pump repairman, package delivery and one passed to check the electric grid behind my house.))


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Tanstaafl said:


> Any other pointers for a newcomer?


Don't live where anyone can walk up to your front door without bypassing armed guards. That may sound drastic until you realize guards have mostly replaced police here, compared to the West. Banks, hotels, condos, malls, even some stores within guarded malls, they're all protected by armed guards. And it works, for that reason and more violent crime is practically non-existent compared to Western nations. 

The crime that does exist is non-violent theft, so when you leave the safety of your home, keep your possessions tight. You could walk around all night without having any problems, but if you turn your back once on a wallet or bag or phone, poof it's gone.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> she saw the location of the stolen phone just down the road. She strolled on down with her nephews as escort


Unless her nephews were tanods or barangay captains, better to just get the police.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

So basically just like all other places?
I take a bit of offense at the implication by the title and some replies that the Philippines is less than these so called "first world" countries. 
Sometimes I get the impression that people are like the guy that moved here with no money and was mystified why it was not going well. 
This country is a mix just like other places, some good and some bad. The biggest difference for me is I don't blend in and stand out. In many other countries there is a more diverse population and it is easier to blend in. As a person of pale complexion I stand out and people think I might have money, so people watch you. 
Are there really people that think random strangers walk through a house will not pick up stuff? While there might be more petty theft there is much less assault and murder in my opinion. But then I don't know any place that does not have petty theft, why would you expect it would be safer than other countries?
I am still impressed by the friendly nature of people here but keep walker in front pocket and don't leave things any place unattended.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Don't live where anyone can walk up to your front door without bypassing armed guards. That may sound drastic until you realize guards have mostly replaced police here, compared to the West. Banks, hotels, condos, malls, even some stores within guarded malls, they're all protected by armed guards. And it works, for that reason and more violent crime is practically non-existent compared to Western nations.


 It depend of WHERE in the Philippines. And huge difference by how act yourself.
Some need bodyguards, some dont need any guard at all (except theft risk if making it to easy for criminals.
At Panglao a foreigner told all lose outside his house got stolen, so when he did put out garbage in a closed bag it wass stolen too 🤣

Not everywhere but in average rural provinces are much safer than cities. It seem safer where NPA is but not muslim guerillas. In a list of around 100 murdered foreigners (total in 10? years) only 6 was not cities/towns and two pf them were land disputes, one got killed by his guard for his business when the guard came to work drunk, one was a good environmentalist, who had made many angry by his protests and two were different big a...oles. Perhaps I have missed some but I dont believe any foreigner hostage got killed by muslim guerila during the years the list did show.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

At first I was paranoid.

But, after a few days,
I felt very safe in Makati.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Well ofcourse it makes a difference where you live. Let's say you live in Gary, Indiana and walk around with lots of money or jewelry, get ready to be shot and robbed. 
No matter the country, you have to take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> Well ofcourse it makes a difference where you live. Let's say you live in Gary, Indiana and walk around with lots of money or jewelry, get ready to be shot and robbed.
> No matter the country, you have to take responsibility for your actions.


 Some believe its safer in cities where there are many guards, but perhaps there are many guards in cities* because* they are much more needed there... 

Well. There are big differences between countries too. E g from have been much less murders, now Sweden have "caught up" with USA in shootings, BUT much of it is immigrant criminals shooting each other or refugies from different sides in their home countries bringing their fights to Sweden. Before there were almost no shootings in Sweden. (Since before I remember only four in 30 years and they were maniac/druged serie murderers.)


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Unless her nephews were tanods or barangay captains, better to just get the police.


Good advice. I was not there (was here in the UK), I wish I had suggested this to her. 

But this potentially opens another can of worms - the pi**ed-off homeowner (in whose house the phone was tracked to) later coming round with his mates and dropping the ol' "So, you called the police on me?" line. 

Feel utterly powerless, the only thing left is to be careful, be aware and as many have said - dont leave stuff lying around.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

When I first arrived in Saudi to work, I didn't feel safe because it was my first time out of the US dealing with a different culture. And arriving there less than two months before Bin Laden was caught and killed didn't help instill a feeling of safety, either. But after awhile, I came to realize that it was very similar to be back home in a city. As long as I paid attention, and kept my head on a swivel, I was fine.

When the wife took me to Zamboanga to meet her grandmother, she insisted that two of her cousins act as security for me due to the Abu Sayyef. I felt watched, but I wasn't afraid because I was always in a group.

I felt safe in Coron than QC. Maybe because it was a smaller town.

But another thing could be your own experiences. I worked as a medic in a big city that took me into some of the worst situations in the wort parts of town. At first , I was scared. After I had worked there for awhile, I developed experience that gave me a kind of radar to sense situations. 

I think that if you have had experience with these situations, and you maintain a sense of awareness of your surroundings, you can eliminate a majority of bad possibilities occurring to you outside of the home. As far as family, if you go with your gut feeling, that may help a lot, as well.

Just some early morning, pre-caffinated musings.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> this potentially opens another can of worms - the pi**ed-off homeowner (in whose house the phone was tracked to) later coming round with his mates and dropping the ol' "So, you called the police on me?" line.


That's a Western mentality, here it would be just met with 'yes, shall I call them again?' and then the pulis come again and find reasons to lock them all up. One result of being corrupt is everyone is terrified of them, especially criminals. The pulis are so in control here that snitching is considered routine and even gets reported: a named criminal gets caught, and then it says they provided police with info on another named criminal, who then gets caught too.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Armed guards.... The fellows who appear to be armed guards invariably have rusty old guns and/or havent been issued bullets. 
Would you trust a poorly armed, poorly trained guard with substandard weaponry. Ive seen a few cases where guards ran and hid when there was a problem. Armed guards here give the appearance of security but after 20 odd years here , thats all it is, an appearance. Its like the car search when entering a car park etc.. an appearance that basically serves no purpose.
I live in a condo, plenty of guards present around perimeter of building ( not armed, who wants an armed guard in the lobby of a place where you live ? ) and only one well bolted door as means of entrance and exit.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

The barangay captain or police are always friendly to me. Of course I am always providing snacks for events too. 😀
I have always been respectful and quiet, with my wife doing the talking. We have always had great service from all city employees. 
I don't like the armed guard thing. I agree most are for show and it just makes people wonder what is so valuable there. 
I believe there is always a risk any place and don't put myself in the position to be robbed or worse. As for my house, I would say the karaoke is the most valued possession to my wife. But it is pretty big to fit in a purse 😀


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Don't live where anyone can walk up to your front door without bypassing armed guards. That may sound drastic until you realize guards have mostly replaced police here, compared to the West. Banks, hotels, condos, malls, even some stores within guarded malls, they're all protected by armed guards. And it works, for that reason and more violent crime is practically non-existent compared to Western nations.
> 
> The crime that does exist is non-violent theft, so when you leave the safety of your home, keep your possessions tight. You could walk around all night without having any problems, but if you turn your back once on a wallet or bag or phone, poof it's gone.


LOL, gun crime here per capita is twice that of US. Mainstream PI news is less than a joke.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The guards are only there to deter shoplifting and frisk the staff when they exit. Armed guards at banks just go for armed robbers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

LemSaDipolog said:


> LOL, gun crime here per capita is twice that of US. Mainstream PI news is less than a joke.


I'd like to see where you got those facts from.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Gary, and I would also ask Lem SaDipolog to justify such claims.as I know that is B/S.

Only an observed and learned opinion given all the [email protected] going on around the globe as well as track records, back up your statement with facts.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gonna take a pause and wait for things to settle down before opening the thread again. Opinions we all have them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Opening the thread up again for more debate and hopefully, we can do that, the topic still is:

*Safety and security in a 3rd world country "Philippines", are you safe, are you aware of your surroundings?*


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

LemSaDipolog said:


> gun crime here per capita is twice that of US.


Not only is that easily proven false



> Countries with the Highest Total Gun Deaths
> 
> Brazil — 49,436
> United States — 37,038
> ...


it's also irrelevant to this thread, which is about the safety of expats, and that Philippines number is mostly locals.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> Would you trust a poorly armed, poorly trained guard with substandard weaponry.


I know theres mil, ex-mil & gun-knowledgeable civilians people on here so do correct me if I'm wrong! 

What makes me scratch my head is the *type* of gun the mall security guards are given there. Short-barrel pump-action SHOTGUN. Gleaming silver finish. Absolutely the worst choice of weapon for a crowded mall environment. 

I'm picturing these guys blatting away at baddies and innocents in the firing cone also getting hit. 

Wouldn't a more appropriate weapon be something like an MP5 or similar?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The shotguns are chrome plated - to prevent rusting in a humid environment like on a ship or near the ocean.

A shotgun at under 20 yards is accurate and extremely deadly.
A shotgun with #4 or #0 buckshot is extremely deadly.

Far worse than a handgun or rifle - very deadly with buckshot.

Don't use birdshot - you are not shooting at birds.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

freebiefan said:


> who wants an armed guard in the lobby of a place where you live ?


Filipinos, and foreigners who agree with them.



KatanaDV20 said:


> I'm picturing these guys blatting away at baddies and innocents in the firing cone also getting hit. Wouldn't a more appropriate weapon be something like an MP5 or similar?


Only in the West, where armed robberies happen all the time.

In the Philippines, the number one priority is to deter crime, meaning deter theft. And nothing deters theft better than a presence of guards, armed with shotguns. In nearly 20 years there's only been one single armed robbery at a mall in my city, and it was by an infamous robbery crew from outside the city:

Youtube robbery video link

Here's the familiar "death by grabbing police gun" (= snitch or die)



> Police caught nine of the estimated 13 suspects. The police said they shot three of the suspects while they were being escorted to the police station because they grappled with the policemen's guns - https://www.cnnphilippines.com/regional/2019/10/21/cebu-robbery-jewelry-suspects.html


The snitch didn't last long either: At large J Centre Mall robbery suspects may be responsible for killing of fellow suspect


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I know theres mil, ex-mil & gun-knowledgeable civilians people on here so do correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> What makes me scratch my head is the *type* of gun the mall security guards are given there. Short-barrel pump-action SHOTGUN. Gleaming silver finish. Absolutely the worst choice of weapon for a crowded mall environment.
> 
> ...


A shotgun would be a good weapon for the mall, a semi-automatic rifle could hurt many, and the shotgun is fairly accurate at close rang.

These 13 robbers were all from Northern Mindanao.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

"Filipinos, and foreigners who agree with them."

Thankfully , all of us owners ( Filipino and Non Filipino ) agree we DO NOT want a security guard in the lobby with a gun. The head of security in what is an Ayala Premier high end building only knows the mantra of guns guns guns .
Nor will we allow guns the pedestrian entrance. Where the cars enter is perhaps OK , so we let that go. 
Guns in the lobby.... no, Id sell up and move somewhere if thats the requirement. Guns here dont achieve much given that guards and goons both have them so they cancel each other out. And create a lot of mistakes... drunken cops etc etc


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Why are you afraid of firearms ?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Why are you afraid of firearms ?


 Its PEOPLE who are dangerous. Some are dangerous by being idiots. (I know of toreigners who have been shot dead by GUARDS they are suppoused to protect...) 
Firearms make people can make much biger damage than without...

Along Oregon trail, back when it was used much, many got killed by firearm ACCIDENTS...


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Its PEOPLE who are dangerous


More in Sweden than in the Philippines. 



Howard_Z said:


> Why are you afraid of firearms ?


Good question. A better question is why they place personal feelings over the way things are done in a nation that isn't their own. Especially considering that the Philippines protects them better than their own nation does, and better than other tourist-nations do.



freebiefan said:


> The head of security in what is an Ayala Premier high end building only knows the mantra of guns guns guns .


I agree with the building's head of security, it's policy like that which is why foreigners are so safe here. And why Ayala Premier is very successful at what they do.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

In Makati, I saw a security guard carrying a 1911 pistol with the holster strap going around the grip safety. A 1911 has a grip safety and also a thumb safety.

I asked him if he was aware his grip safety was inactivated ?

I am not going to give his answer in a public forum.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Why are you afraid of firearms ?


I would think the answer is to state Alf Garnett " bleedin obvious innit" Guns kill. People owning guns kill people. We know where we live .
I enjoy my life and have no wish to be anywhere near guards who carry gun, given that guards are poorly trained, guns are not properly cleaned and the decision making abilities of an excitable Filipino is generally less than optimal. 
Myself and the committee on which I sit managing condo operations on behalf of owners in said Ayala property have agreed guards wih guns can be outside the perimeter of the building but no way will they be inside the building nor the periphery of the building. Saw one idiot guard yesterday , basicaly throw his gun to another guard to another guard inside Landmark. No bullers ( I assume ) but such carefree casual behaviour around guns is indicative of the problem and the reasons for not wanting to be near any gun owners.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I heard that most guards that get shot shoot themselves. I guess they should all be issued with steel capped boots. I have seen signs up advertising for security guards, must have own weapon. So I assume they can turn up with any old piece of junk.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> In Makati, I saw a security guard carrying a 1911 pistol with the holster strap going around the grip safety. A 1911 has a grip safety and also a thumb safety.
> 
> I asked him if he was aware his grip safety was inactivated ?
> 
> I am not going to give his answer in a public forum.


Seems a lot off people know a lot about guns and political bias but very little about hygiene or how to wash dishes.
Ben is a licensed registered owner of a 1911 that sits in the drawer beside the bed, his insecurities, not mine even after our recent robbery.

Still on topic, safety in the kitchen, laundry in a 3rd world country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I heard that most guards that get shot shoot themselves. I guess they should all be issued with steel capped boots. I have seen signs up advertising for security guards, must have own weapon. So I assume they can turn up with any old piece of junk.


Do pointed sticks count? Or bananas? (Monty Python).

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Do pointed sticks count? Or bananas? (Monty Python).
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It's only a scratch.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only a flesh wound, come on I'll bite your knee caps off.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow where's the edit button gone, wanted to correct bit into bite.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes bring back the edit button so I can correct spelling mistakes.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Wow where's the edit button gone, wanted to correct bit into bite.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.





Gary D said:


> Yes bring back the edit button so I can correct spelling mistakes.


Whew. I thought it was just me, thought I had been restricted lol. 

Why did the Edit function vanish? Some forum software update?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So...? There's no longer an edit button, it should still work after 15 minutes of postings, after that it's gone, if not let me know I'll contact Admin.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> So...? There's no longer an edit button, it should still work after 15 minutes of postings, after that it's gone, if not let me know I'll contact Admin.


Its not there at all 🙁
I press the 3 buttons immediately after posting and theres no Edit.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I moved some of the comments on US gun laws and made a new topic under our Mabuhay Corner. I also enquired about why members can't edit their postings within 15 minutes.

So this thread topic is still:

*Safety and security in a 3rd world country "Philippines", are you safe, are you aware of your surroundings?*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yes Mark the edit button has gone, used to be there for an hour.
> So regardless of US law and guns can we talk about heavies (personal security) bolos, baseball bats, knives and pointed sticks?
> 
> 
> ...


It's illegal for a foreigner to carry a pointed stick in the Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL but a bolo is fine on your own property, perhaps kitchen knives, a baseball or cricket bat or the stakes for the tomato plants? Some garlic for the vampires and wak waks?
Regardless with all the idiosyncrasies here and recently being robbed? Not going anywhere, my home now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> a bolo is fine on your own property


 Yes its excepton for "work toolls" when they are where its reason to have any as e g in a farm/garden. Some construction tools can be useful for defence too. A chainsaw can be scary  (although chainsaws need special permit.)


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

A backhander round the back of the neck with my bolo probably wouldn't go unnoticed either.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

freebiefan said:


> "Filipinos, and foreigners who agree with them."
> 
> Thankfully , all of us owners ( Filipino and Non Filipino ) agree we DO NOT want a security guard in the lobby with a gun. The head of security in what is an Ayala Premier high end building only knows the mantra of guns guns guns .
> Nor will we allow guns the pedestrian entrance. Where the cars enter is perhaps OK , so we let that go.
> Guns in the lobby.... no, Id sell up and move somewhere if thats the requirement. Guns here dont achieve much given that guards and goons both have them so they cancel each other out. And create a lot of mistakes... drunken cops etc etc


How about asking for the guards to carry unloaded firearms ?
Will that make you feel safe from an accidental discharge ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but perhaps some people should learn how to wash dishes before commenting on things that could and do kill.
As this thread is about safety and security here perhaps we all arm ourselves with pointed sticks and boil the bottled water 3 times?
The 4 or 5 guards that rotated in the Condo that I lived in for a year showed me that they only had blanks and the noise was enough to scare off unscrupulous lurkers.
Australia is a pretty safe country to live but I feel safer here and no security nor guards. Even the Mayor across the road and the governor up the road dropped their 2 security guards (armed) down to one and now I see their keepers are not packing but visibly there.

Picking the safe place to live comes with observation and experience, a lot like the water you drink or the dishwashing liquid one chooses. 20 years living on my 50 acre farm? I always closed the gate and never a problem while my best friend for 35 odd years, 10 kilometres away has been robbed many times and I have told him time and again,,,,, Dave you always leave your gate open (5 acre property) but when you go on holidays for a week or 4 you shut and lock your gate, the invitation is advertised, for 10 Years now they leave the gate open when they go interstate or overseas for extended periods and never touched, opportunity knocks for crooks. Guns or no guns. Opportunists are far more alert than the average honest punter,,,,, lots of bars on windows here. Why? None here.

Sorry for waffling on guys but simply be aware or your surroundings, bars or no bars, well water or bathing in asp milk.

Cheers, Steve,


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

So, you are afraid of guards with guns loaded with blanks ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And you are afraid of germs? google? Obviously a Filipino lifestyle? Talk about over reacting and bringing/imposing your views and insecurities to a country you know little about. My nieces and nephews aged 2 to 20 deal with life and what is thrown at them and do it very well.

Guards with live rounds or blanks don't bother me nor does my well water with pathogens. Still alive 12 years on.
I have plenty of cement here if you need a teaspoon or two, I also have plenty of HTFU cream if you need that also.

Philippines is not Kansas Dorothy.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

freebiefan said:


> We know where we live . I enjoy my life and have no wish to be anywhere near guards who carry gun


You live in a nation with armed guards _everywhere_, including schools. They're a big reason you're safe and able to enjoy life. Not because they're trained sharpshooters, but because they provide a presence that the pulis don't.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

No armed guards nor security here, not even a dog or 5.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll cut to the chase... The armed guards are not allowed to be locked and loaded so they have switch clips or insert bullet's believe it or not.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> You live in a nation with armed guards _everywhere_, including schools. They're a big reason you're safe and able to enjoy life. Not because they're trained sharpshooters, but because they provide a presence that the pulis don't.


 Not everywhere. Where my businesses are located its over 20 kilometers to the closest - 1  - guard. (Not counting people without firearms keeping an eye on things, living close to something attractive for theves, 
((We did build the manufactory closer to my business partner's home than we thought first (by an other location would have been a bit better for internal transports) so he see and hear it from his home. By that he get "free" electricity connection and well water too 

NPA is rather close. Perhaps they ADD some safety as they do at some other islands as e g Samar.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only a simple question Lunkan based on what you said, your business partner gets free power and water supplied by the NPA or some other institution?
A saving for any business startup. Just curious.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> You live in a nation with armed guards _everywhere_, including schools. They're a big reason you're safe and able to enjoy life. Not because they're trained sharpshooters, but because they provide a presence that the pulis don't.


I came from ( as in grew up ) in a nation where then there were NO GUNS. WALA. ZERO. The pulis never had guns either. 
Everywhere was safer than it is now. Including schools. Not because anyone was a trained sharphooter, but because there was NO NEED for any armed prescence.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Only a simple question Lunkan based on what you said, your business partner gets free power and water supplied by the NPA or some other institution?
> A saving for any business startup. Just curious.


 What?! Of course by the chosed location just beside his home he can use the water well we will make for the *manufactory* and get connected to electricity through the *manufactory* connection to electric company grid. If there will be any coonection to them  Electric company had said February so in time before we get first raw material to production, BUT recent they changed to "next year" so we will make an own solar so he can connect to that instead. I have said ok to he CONNECT for free, but if he will get the electricity for free isnt promised, it depend of how much he will use and if we have surplus more than the batteries need anyway. The solar system will have rather much overcapacity concerning loading but NOT concerning batteries by I am stingy concerning how many batteries we will buy  (Solar cells are cheap, while good batteries are expensive. The big need for the manufactory will be at late afternoons/early evenings so perhaps it will not be much electricity left for his private use at evenings, but much at daytime.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not what I asked Lunkan, you said free electricity and water.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Where my businesses are located its over 20 kilometers to the closest


You're over 20km to the closest mall or bank too...



freebiefan said:


> I came from ( as in grew up ) in a nation where then there were NO GUNS. WALA. ZERO. The pulis never had guns either.
> Everywhere was safer than it is now. Including schools. Not because anyone was a trained sharphooter, but because there was NO NEED for any armed prescence.


And yet you moved away from that unnamed paradise to one filled with armed guards...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> We did build the manufactory closer to my business partner's home than we thought first (by an other location would have been a bit better for internal transports) so he see and hear it from his home. By that *HE* get "free" electricity connection and well water too





bigpearl said:


> Only a simple question Lunkan based on what you said, your business partner gets free power and water supplied by the NPA or some other institution?
> A saving for any business startup. Just curious.





bigpearl said:


> Not what I asked Lunkan, you said free electricity and water.


 Yes, "free" for my business partner by *I* am paying it  for the business and he can benifit of that too.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

freebiefan said:


> I came from ( as in grew up ) in a nation where then there were NO GUNS. WALA. ZERO. The pulis never had guns either.
> Everywhere was safer than it is now. Including schools. Not because anyone was a trained sharphooter, but because there was NO NEED for any armed prescence.


Mate, let them have their guns and continue to be brainwashed from birth to live in fear, and shoot one another in vast numbers.
We know who is (mentally) better off... and we won't change their view.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> You're over 20km to the closest mall or bank too...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you moved away from that unnamed paradise to one filled with armed guards...


Says a man who clearly beleives in the "right to bear arms" to ward off the Comanches and Apaches, cattle rustlers, bandits on the run, gold claim quitters and other desperadoes, from the safety of his gated subdivision Lol.......


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

freebiefan said:


> the safety of his gated subdivision Lol.......


My subdivision and your condo (and the schools, the banks, the restuarants, the malls, the hotels) are safe because of armed guards, and safety is a big reason the Philippines is so desirable for expats, even if certain expats can't accept it...



grahamw57 said:


> We know who is (mentally) better off...


We know who (mentally) decided to move to a nation filled with armed guards...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

With unloaded guns or loaded with blanks at best? They never bothered me when I lived in Manila 11/12 years ago and as you say, a deterrent but will be the first ones to duck for cover when the fit hits the shan.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So who are all these guards protecting us from, bands of roaming desperardos


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> My subdivision and your condo (and the schools, the banks, the restuarants, the malls, the hotels) are safe because of armed guards, and safety is a big reason the Philippines is so desirable for expats, even if certain expats can't accept it...
> 
> 
> 
> We know who (mentally) decided to move to a nation filled with armed guards...







Yes Ex.. you are correct. Everywhere very safe indeed . The 36 people who perished at the hands of this gun toting maniac would no doubt agree with you. 





.. The 9 HK citizens who died would also agree .





.. The 3 students killed in yet another gun attack. 





.. Thrust of this Al Jazeera story is that every 9 minutes in Philippines someone buys a gun. Commits a crime that invariably involves murder. By said purchased gun. 





 And of course we all this one about an off duty cop, who shot his two neighbors. When drunk. And armed. 

Yep, knowing that were safe because of guns makes me feel and whole lot.. .whats the word.. oh yes, safer !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> So who are all these guards protecting us from, bands of roaming desperardos


The goats and the termites, oh and a pay packet every week.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

freebiefan said:


> Yes Ex.. you are correct. Everywhere very safe indeed .


For expats (thanks in large part to armed guards everywhere) which is why you're still here.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The firearms issue is one of emotions.

Guns make some people feel scared.

Guns make some people feel safe.

It is not intellectual, it is emotional.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> The firearms issue is one of emotions.


Police and military would disagree. It's only emotional for the anti-gun crowd, many of whom live behind the safety and security of guns. Border walls get the same reaction.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I suppose the real point here is, guns, love them or hate them they hold a purpose in the right situation but not blatantly in your face, no need. Most citizens no matter country are law abiding and have a fair idea how to defend themselves against pointed sticks or a bunch of bananas. Guns a different story so as an expat in the Philippines? You can't carry, only citizens and illegals. Job creation here I'm sure. As Ekspat believes, guns make him feel safer and thinks everyone else should follow that lead. 

Simply look at countries with very tight gun laws and the figures on gun suicides, mass shootings and accidental shootings in those countries compared to those with,,,,, oh I'm 18 now and I'm going to buy an AR15 in case I need to defend myself or when I feel down I might go and kill 20 or 30 people.
Population control on a different level.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Ekspat said:


> the anti-gun crowd,


Anti-nothing my friend. To some it's just not important...if even thought of, both here in friendly old Phils, or back home where we invented most of this stuff for you to use or abuse, as you wish. At least we won't shoot you, so you can calm down old chap. 

The presence or otherwise of armed... whoever, has certainly never entered my mind during my spells in residence here over the past 32+ years. 

I do feel it may be an American obsession.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ekspat said:


> For expats (thanks in large part to armed guards everywhere) which is why you're still here.


What a load of [email protected], I am here because I love the country, culture, my better half and all the idiosyncracies offered up by the people here without guns. The closest gun I see here is half an hours drive to all of the malls and banks, not needed where I live.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> The firearms issue is one of emotions.
> 
> Guns make some people feel scared.
> 
> ...


You don't know how to wash dishes but now lecture the informed on guns? They will kill you quicker than any bug.
Do bugs and germs have emotions?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ekspat said:


> Police and military would disagree. It's only emotional for the anti-gun crowd, many of whom live behind the safety and security of guns. Border walls get the same reaction.


Chalk and cheese mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> The presence or otherwise of armed... whoever, has certainly never entered my mind during my spells in residence here over the past 32+ years.


32 years of safe expat living and you never questioned why, funny.



bigpearl said:


> As Ekspat believes, guns make him feel safer


Neither belief nor feeling, it's a fact that most crime against expats, or really anyone considered "wealthy" is so scarce because it simply isn't tolerated.
Not by the wealthy (secured by guns and walls) and not by law enforcement, who the criminals know aren't afraid to use their guns whenever they want.



bigpearl said:


> I am here because I love the country, culture,


The culture I just described is what keeps you safe. It's a unique culture and it works. Ironically, the part that makes it so safe for us is what can make it so dangerous for politicians and journalists, but that's a different topic entirely.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Like your thinking. I don't have fences or armed guards, not even a dog and feel very safe here with the closest gun half an hours drive away, enjoy your walls, guns and prison.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> I don't have fences


Your neighbors do, and you're building a wall too because you were a victim of crime. 



bigpearl said:


> very safe here with the closest gun half an hours drive away


You mean, besides all your neighbors?

Everyone knows what works, eventually.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LMAO, I'm, after 5 years owning this property with only one fence with one neighbour, nothing on the other 3 boundaries including the ocean. The fences are going up as part of the double garage, the pump and generator housing (probably bigger than your bedroom and guess what Ekspat? No fences to the ocean, no need to block the view as I live in a safe area. No guns, no bars on windows and as a victim of crime? That seemed to be opportunism and a 50K PHP lesson.

I care little for your or others views on guns but more than happy you can't own one here. Same in Australia and many other countries that saw the light years ago.
Over "It's my right to own a gun" my retaliation is simple, It's my right to live a free and simple life and not worrying about some [email protected] packing".

We all have an opinion and choices, if I wanted to live with guns and guards I would live in a big city as I have in the past, only my choice but happy here with no guns that are mostly loaded with blanks or empty and simply for show to give the millions of people a warm fuzzy feeling of false safety.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Ekspat said:


> what keeps you safe


With all due respect my friend, you seem to be making a lot of assumptions about other posters in this topic.

We are not children in need of guidance . I survive here (happily) mostly because I use my brain. If I ever felt the need to have a man with a (empty) gun, earning p400 a day to calm my nerves, lower my blood pressure, and protect myself and my family...then it would have been done.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Like pushing a wheelbarrow with a flat tire.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Police and military would disagree. It's only emotional for the anti-gun crowd, many of whom live behind the safety and security of guns. Border walls get the same reaction.


 I notice that you cant /wont or are unable to respond to the videos posted of people here with guns killing innocents. You cant respond because there is no response. 
Other than the obvious conclusion that people owning guns will always kill. 
Only have to look at the sorry tragic state of schools and mass shootings in the US. With a strong pro gun lobby. More American kids will be killed in part because of the stance of the NRA. 
And you think in this 3rd world country that its guns that keep us safe. 
Id state its exactly the opposite. Hence the ongoing discussion. And within said ongoing discussion, seems theres more than a few of us who are happy to be as far away from gun owners as possible. 
The right to bear arms..... lol.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Criminals will have guns the world over, it's when the idiots get them the problems start. I feel a lot safer that they are not allowed to bring them in. I guess once the anti vaxers are allowed in it will get that little bit more dangerous again.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> My subdivision and your condo (and the schools, the banks, the restuarants, the malls, the hotels) are safe because of armed guards, and safety is a big reason the Philippines is so desirable for expats, even if certain expats can't accept it...


 No (armed) guards at school nor businesses where my business is (except the bank).
Not even the "village police" carry firearm here. 
I have told about two foreigners, who got killed by GUARDS, who were suppoused to protect them, and a third guard tried but failed to protect a foreigner from geting killed in a guarded subdivision. Thats them I know of, I suppouse there are many more killed by guards.

Its sure NOT the "safety" which made me like the Philippines 🤣 Its in big part the warm weather (and much better business potentials and having laws ALLOWING foreigners to do more than in most such countries.)
But for AMERICANS the Philippines is safe in comparing with their home country...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The gun crime in the US it appears is either way misunderstood or no matter what proof is in the news not taken too seriously by other countries because of the lack of weapons in your countries, I hope and I think you guys do realize what fuels gun crime is drugs and usually the same crowd you see smashing and bashing in the malls and fast food restaurants. 

No matter what state I lived in I did feltsafe so it's not as dangerous as what the dirty media pushes daily, these heavy riddle murder and crime areas are places you wouldn't want to be in anyway.

Some of the comments are verging on hilarious as to why Americans have guns such as fighting American Indians LOL... Always a pleasure to banter back and forth with my fellow expats from Australia, Canada, and the UK.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> For expats (thanks in large part to armed guards everywhere) which is why you're still here.


 Definitly NOT. 


Ekspat said:


> It's only emotional for the anti-gun crowd, many of whom live behind the safety and security of guns. Border walls get the same reaction.


 Well. Yes emotional when such as several school shootings happen* in USA because* of the easy access of firearms, and* still many Americans think a lot of firearms is the solution!!! *


grahamw57 said:


> I do feel it may be an American obsession.


Common among Americans. I have never heared any other "western" nationality thinking as *that* part of Americans...

A businessman American say this municipaly *with almost no armed guards* is the safest place he has ever lived. He has moved around many years WITHOUT any body guard. He say its safe for foreigners if acting nice (which he do, making projects to improve opportunities for poor Filipinos. (Similar to what I do, but with other type of projects.)



Ekspat said:


> 32 years of safe expat living and you never questioned why, funny.
> Neither belief nor feeling, it's a fact that most crime against expats, or really anyone considered "wealthy" is so scarce because it simply isn't tolerated.
> Not by the wealthy (secured by guns and walls) and not by law enforcement, who the criminals know aren't afraid to use their guns whenever they want.
> 
> The culture I just described is what keeps you safe. It's a unique culture and it works. Ironically, the part that makes it so safe for us is what can make it so dangerous for politicians and journalists, but that's a different topic entirely.


 So according to what you say yourself now, no armed guards needed 🤣 


freebiefan said:


> I notice that you cant /wont or are unable to respond to the videos posted of people here with guns killing innocents. You cant respond because there is no response.
> Other than the obvious conclusion that people owning guns will always kill.
> Only have to look at the sorry tragic state of schools and mass shootings in the US. With a strong pro gun lobby. More American kids will be killed in part because of the stance of the NRA.
> And you think in this 3rd world country that its guns that keep us safe.
> Id state its exactly the opposite. Hence the ongoing discussion. And within said ongoing discussion, seems theres more than a few of us who are happy to be as far away from gun owners as possible.


Yes.

I forgot to tell in earlier post. A toddler girl got seriously injurued, I dont know if she survived, and a baby boy got killed laying in his bed by STRAY bullets shot in AIR at New Year celebrations 😭 Several of such shooters in air are POLICEMEN!!! I have forgot where but a local police boss even UNarmed the policemen during New Year because of this...

I am more affraid of stupids/glumbsy even shooting themselves, who are hired and armed to protect people...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The gun crime in the US it appears is either way misunderstood or no matter what proof is in the news not taken too seriously by other countries because of the lack of weapons in your countries, I hope and I think you guys do realize what fuels gun crime is drugs and usually the same crowd you see smashing and bashing in the malls and fast food restaurants.


 Do you claim there are no drive by shooting at random or road rage in USA 
or claim USA have almost all the school shootings...?

Beside ment to be school shootings - How many kids have got killed by firearms in USA by PLAYING with guns from their homes...?

Other "western" countries have domestic violence and killings too, but I suppouse a biger percentage are shootings in USA than in Sweden - by Sweden dont have easy access to firearms  - and firearms are more likely deadly than fists... 

So pro easy access guns Americans have no chance to winn a debate pros and cons concerning such  
although of course there are locations where common people can need to be armed for self protection - but for such cases I recomend moving away before get firearms...
(And there are other protection alternatives than firearms, which kids can fire deadly easy by misstake. E g a bow is much less likely to be deadly used by a small kid because of some strength needed to shoot hard, but can still function as protection against firearms at distance too.
(( I got 48points at compeete distance (dont remember if it was 50 or 70 meters) the first time I ever shot with any compeete type bow (after one practice shot) and I am rather good with throwing knives too, so criminals with firearms better avoid me anyway  But I aim at avoid such problems by being nice to the locals anyway.))


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Do you claim there are no drive by shooting at random or road rage in USA
> or claim USA have almost all the school shootings...?
> 
> Beside ment to be school shootings - How many kids have got killed by firearms in USA by PLAYING with guns from their homes...?
> ...


Never witnessed a drive-by shooting lol, come on Lunkan that's Hollywood movies and major rat-infested drug-riddled cities...the hoodlums and gangs, and yes those that can't control their temper.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Remember how this discussion began ?
Someone who dislikes firearms trying to force others to not have firearms.

Personally, as a firearm owner, I have no desire to force unarmed people to buy a firearm.

Too many people want to force others.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

A part of being an expat, is living in another country and accepting that many things are different.

Don't try to change the country, because you have no right, and you can not do it even if you try.

In Makati I could not walk even 1 or 2 blocks without passing armed guards or police. Often armed guards every 100 meters or less. This made me feel safe.

How does this make you feel ? Scared?
Maybe then this country is not the right place for you ?

Regards


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Remember how this discussion began ?
> Someone who dislikes firearms trying to force others to not have firearms.
> 
> Personally, as a firearm owner, I have no desire to force unarmed people to buy a firearm.
> ...


Exactly, there are people that should not carry weapons, especially those that won't use them and then if you do carry a weapon you better train with it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Never witnessed a drive-by shooting lol, come on Lunkan that's Hollywood movies and major rat-infested drug-riddled cities...the hoodlums and gangs, and yes those that can't control their temper.


 I look at documentaries.
Some gangs seem to have as initiation demand for applying members to kill ANYONE!!! 


Howard_Z said:


> Remember how this discussion began ?
> Someone who dislikes firearms trying to force others to not have firearms.
> Personally, as a firearm owner, I have no desire to force unarmed people to buy a firearm.
> Too many people want to force others.


 Thats same type of stupid arguing as smokers use. 
The HUGE difference is in the opposite direction (=NOT smoking, NOT having accessable firearms) DONT effect OTHERS...
CANT get shot dead by an easy accessable firearm from people who dont have any... 🤣


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Howard_Z said:


> Don't try to change the country, because you have no right, and you can not do it even if you try.


 Sorry... exactly which of us (several) posters is trying to change the country ?

That is the very first lesson in 'Expat Philippines' 101....and only not comprehended by the simple-minded. . 

You need to come up with something better than that sir.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

This started with someone trying to disarm guards at the building.he lives in.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Well, that is possibly wishful thinking on his part, but I do know that that gentleman has decades of experience of life in Asia, and especially in the Philippines, so I also understand where he's 'coming from'. 
Sometimes when one sees 'a fool and his gun' in action in this country, it does make you cautious about being in the presence of such a weapon. 
Of course we are all also pretty much free to choose where to live. Some places, as in the province where I am, the gun issue is not so much 'in your face'...and having seen some of the home-made weapons being used, the bigget danger is probably to the gunman.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Don't try to change the country, because you have no right, and you can not do it even if you try.


 I try anyway 🤣 but only a tiny part in the boondok, but try to avoid the rest as much as possible. 
To early to say if it will succeed, but an American, who started years ago, have got some done some similar to what I am doing 

((Both of us rural but our projects are rather much different from each other. He think more limited to what poor* farmers* can do, while I think more "business" what* I and my business partner* can do to add incomes to people there, not leting them decide much more than if they want to participate or not - all asked want so far - so they cant screw up by deciding wrong  My business partner have rather much knowledge, while these other tribe guys dont know so much but they are GOOD at learning new things and follow instructions.  And sometimes they have ideas how my detail ideas can be adjusted to better, but as common among Filipinos they are some limited in thinking concerning business alternatives. E g liking a business idea with low earning because have "sure buyer" before starting, while my ideas have much better earning potentials but have hard to have "sure buyers" before we have made any to show


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> *many Americans think a lot of firearms is the solution!*


*_are _the solution. 

You're in Sweden and should focus on your own problems there.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Some of the comments are verging on hilarious as to why Americans have guns


Or why "gun violence" is a problem, but as you said they only know what media projects. The problem is mostly gang violence, criminals with guns. The idea that regular citizens, guards, police, or military have "gun problems" is as hilarious for the US as it is for the Philippines.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> I survive here (happily) mostly because I use my brain.


Your brain got you here, you survive, like most expats survive, because it's an extremely safe place for us to live. 

The reason it's a safe place to live is because the criminals are threatened by the massive presence of guns. 

Anyone who still doesn't understand can hear from a few Filipinos: Why do security guards carry guns in hotels, malls and even restaurants in the Philippines? Is it really necessary?



> its already part of our culture.
> 
> I know many foreigners that are very shocked about security guards that carry guns hahaha.
> 
> As a Filipino, I am not scared of them, but rather, I feel safe around them.





> As a Filipino, we already accept that security carry guns. Also in case of an armed criminal entering, they can stop the said criminal instead of hiding and calling the police like a civilian would.





> Armed robbery, at least in our provinces and the nearby regions are very rare (and I’m in Mindanao, mind you). All the hysterics about security guards with openly carried guns and their correlation with violent crime is just that - hysterics.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

freebiefan said:


> I notice that you cant /wont or are unable to respond to the videos posted


You proved that crime exists while ignoring actual statistics, which is very common when the evidence is against you.

More from the locals, who not only get it, but _they get that you don't get it: _








Why do security guards carry guns in hotels, malls and even restaurants in the Philippines? Is it really necessary?


Answer (1 of 10): No it’s not. Armed robbery, at least in our provinces and the nearby regions are very rare (and I’m in Mindanao, mind you). All the hysterics about security guards with openly carried guns and their correlation with violent crime is just that - hysterics. Something even Filipino...




www.quora.com







> Ask anyone if they’ve ever actually seen a security guard shoot someone. Or how long it’s been since a nearby establishment was robbed at gunpoint. A specific incident. *Notice how they’ll quote something that happened once a long time ago*
> 
> even Manila is far far safer than most cities in the United States (and most western countries) when it comes to armed robbery of establishments. So much so that being a convenience store clerk in the US is regarded as a high risk job. The US is at 18th place when it comes to number of robberies per 100,000 people.
> The Philippines is at 91st. The US also has 19 times more gun crimes than the Philippines.
> ...





> Foreigners to the Philippines might be shocked by the large numbers of armed security guards but the regular populace don’t mind and feel more secured by this. The people are also used to seeing uniformed guards who are only armed with pistols, batons, or just a handheld radio set patrolling malls or office corridors or randomly checking bags and packages at shop entrances. They know it is to prevent terrorists armed with bombs from harming those already inside, as well as to guard the exits and prevent suspected perpetrators from escaping.
> 
> The police in the Philippines have a notorious reputation for arriving several minutes late at any crime scene. The criminals and perpetrators would have been long gone by the time any police or local military security forces arrived. The main function of the police is thus to investigate crimes and arrest known criminals. They cannot be everywhere to prevent actual criminal acts from taking place even at high-value targets so the police have enlisted the cooperation of licensed private security agencies to provide the on-site criminal deterrence with their armed guards.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ekspat said:


> *_are _the solution.
> 
> You're in Sweden and should focus on your own problems there.


As some should leave their rhetoric and false claims in the country they try to defend/come from and not impose views in a foreign country that welcomes them as guests.
Like or don't like guns in this country is their choice.

Ekspat, I owned a mini 14 an M1 carbine 2 semi auto Ruger 22's, a pump action riot gun, a 1911 and the list goes on but after the Port Arthur massacre in 1996, 35 dead. I handed all my guns in with the "John Howard's (prime minister) gun buy back" because I realized I didn't need them and it was simply my ego that wanted them.

I have nothing against guns as the guns are harmless until you put one in a fools hands. People kill people and always will, guns or bolos and pointed sticks.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> This started with someone trying to disarm guards at the building.he lives in.


Wrong, this started 43 posts after our moderator created this thread, read the head liner mate.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Started post 30


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> Started post 30


I stand corrected.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> leave their rhetoric and false claims in the country they try to defend/come from and not impose views in a foreign country that welcomes them as guests.


Well said, addresses my question:



Ekspat said:


> why they place personal feelings over the way things are done in a nation that isn't their own.


Like it or not, we all chose to immigrate into a nation that, among other things, is massively pro gun. I don't like it, I _love _it because of the resulting safety and security. And if I didn't, I wouldn't complain about it, I'd move.

Personal anecdote, years ago I went to the province with a girlfriend to meet her parents. That evening she was going to bring me to 'her mountain' to see some land they own. Before we both started walking up the trail together, her father handed me his 22.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wrong page mate, if my better halves father handed me a 22 for an ego trip or obviously from what you said he knew you weren't safe? Wrong area and perhaps wrong family. Would you live in Honduras or Chicago?
I am happy here in my chosen destination with only guns at banks, sad in itself. Not seen in civilized progressive countries.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I suppose it all depends on your level of insecurity.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I created this topic as an awareness and for us not to become complacent plus one of our members was robbed.

I recommend keeping a low profile (my own personal opinion) with the Police and Barangay, the less they know about you the better, so I didn't and I won't go into detail but that would be my other warning for my fellow expats.

I do talk frequently when out and about with those that work for the Barangay because they are everywhere especially during this COVID nightmare but I keep it professional.

I'm wishing we could drop the gun debate it doesn't seem to be helping and I'm pretty sure all of us are aware that IAW Philippine law we are not allowed to carry guns.

We had an issue with our safety once and so I had to hire a police officer for nearly a year and he did once use his weapon, nobody was hurt but soon after this incident we resolved the issue and no longer needed protection.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> *_are _the solution.


 One more who complain about my grammar/spelling when dont having any good argument... 


Ekspat said:


> You're in Sweden and should focus on your own problems there.


 Sweden was much better than USA concerning killings - until immigrants brought their crap gun culture to Sweden...
But still very few except criminals get shot in Sweden compared to USA... 


Ekspat said:


> Or why "gun violence" is a problem, but as you said they only know what media projects. The problem is mostly gang violence, criminals with guns. The idea that regular citizens, guards, police, or military have "gun problems" is as hilarious for the US *as it is for the Philippines.*


 You dont know what you are talking about and dont seem to manage to read. I have told about 
/kids got shot by shooting it AIR which Phil police participating.
/people killed by guards, who are hired to protect them.

In Phils there are *many assassins* of not criminals too in Manila and a bit in some other biger cities as Cebu, often by one siting at back at motorbike with helmets with face cover to avoid geting recogniced, so often so it became forbidden to sit at back like that. And before Duterte got President it did cost only 5000 pesos to get one without body guard to get shot dead, so an earlier police boss went to mayor election in Manila with the main in program to stop such...


Ekspat said:


> Your brain got you here, you survive, like most expats survive, because it's an extremely safe place for us to live.


 In your AMERICAN messure, NOT west European messure...


Gary D said:


> I suppose it all depends on your level of insecurity.


 Dont forget location 


M.C.A. said:


> I recommend keeping a low profile (my own personal opinion) with the Police and Barangay, the less they know about you the better, so I didn't and I won't go into detail but that would be my other warning for my fellow expats.
> 
> I do talk frequently when out and about with those that work for the Barangay because they are everywhere especially during this COVID nightmare but I keep it professional.


 Perhaps dont function in cities, but where people know you anyway, its impossible to avoid get known, so then I think better get friend with the locals.

(The businessman American and I try to solve safety by get known by the locals to be NICE  adding some income to the locals, but not to nice  I have said No to support road repair with start capital, but Yes to support the baranggay some from future profits But we try to avoid get noticed by people from elsewhere by we make the manufactory not vissible from the public road. We plant some fast growing trees in between.)


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> One more who complain about my grammar/spelling when dont having any good argument...


That wasn't a complaint, that was a correction. And there's no reason to argue with a Swede who lives in Sweden about anything but Sweden, so on that note
I'll just make another easy correction:



Lunkan said:


> Sweden was much better than USA concerning killings - until immigrants


Until you let all the immigrants in, you that part right



Lunkan said:


> brought their crap gun culture


that's another hilarious fantasy from the anti-gun crowd. Immigrants aren't manufacturing guns in Sweden lol. They don't need guns, you just let them in, let them do whatever they want, and then you look the other way and let them do it again. Filipinos would never do that, so it's a very, very good thing that you disagree with me and them.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> I owned a mini 14 an M1 carbine 2 semi auto Ruger 22's, a pump action riot gun, a 1911 and the list goes on but after the Port Arthur massacre in 1996, 35 dead. I handed all my guns in


So, logical reason to own guns, and a very, very _emotional _reason to stop owning guns. Which is certainly your right, but it does explain your current stance:



bigpearl said:


> I am happy here in my chosen destination with only guns at bank


And the malls. And your rich neighbors.. It's a happily pro-gun culture, and gun ownership is massive, whether foreigners can accept it or not.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> And the malls. And your rich neighbors, you ignored that part last time too. It's a happily pro-gun culture, whether foreigners can accept it or not.


The Philippines may be pro gun but they don't suffer from indiscriminate shootings like the USA.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ekspat said:


> So, logical reason to own guns, and a very, very _emotional _reason to stop owning guns. Which is certainly your right, but it does explain your current stance:
> 
> 
> 
> And the malls. And your rich neighbors.. It's a happily pro-gun culture, and gun ownership is massive, whether foreigners can accept it or not.


Groan, it became law in Australia for a thinking populous and all abided willingly and no more mass shootings unlike some countries. LMAO, never here packing once they know the area. I don't know where you live Ekspat but sincerely seems you need to move.

Emotional or insecurities, I know where my life is and don't need the [email protected] you sprout, as said if you live here you live in a dive, pick your mark as gun owners do.

Very safe here as is the mayor and governor and the poor people like me living in my area. Never saw a gun here even the 4 Pulis that visited here with our recent robbery. Keep your guns in your country and contribute to depopulation.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I did try to interject some reasoning with the thread but it's turned into an anti/pro-gun nonstop bickering if you choose to continue on guns put it in the Mabuhay Corner. Thread closed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Going to try this again, are you guys reading my posts ? so could we keep the topic off "guns and gun control" it's useless to think we can change one another views and so focus on sharing our experiences with safety, sharing stories helpful information and along those lines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Mark, the gun debate is always a divisive topic and one we should all shy away from.
I was mentioned in Your opening and insightful thread. Many have contributed with great input but I think a few hit the nail on the head with the robbery here some weeks ago, "inside job" whether drunken talk with mates on the security here or a targeted (in house) invasion. 
Not worried about the financial loss but the fact that while we were sleeping some low life was lurking in my house, any thing could have happened if I woke up and confronted the intruder. Everything is locked now and the workers have a key to access the spare bathroom which is connected to the house via another door next to that bathroom and no need to venture any further than 8 feet from door to door.
Ben and I told all the workers to feel free to come and go but always keep the door locked at night and if anything is missing they will be paying for it, they agreed.

The only observation I have and offered before is to simply don't change your living situation, lights, gate/s and locked doors especially if you go away. For well over 3 years (shipped in our shipping container from Australia) and sitting in the office now still boxed up is a Swann 8 camera system gathering dust as we never felt the need to install,,,, times have changed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

All fine with me, as long as certain other posters don't tell us how stupid we are, how our minds work, and how to live our lives here...to the point of trolling.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > One more who complain about my grammar/spelling when dont having any good argument...
> ...


 Why  correct "is" to "are" when the origin was easy understood anyway...? 


Ekspat said:


> hilarious


I did write a long answer during this topic got closed, but the rest was about guns, so I skip it,
but you managed to write three stupid/false conclusions in two sentences. THATS hilarious 


Ekspat said:


> And there's no reason to argue with a Swede who lives in Sweden about anything but Sweden


Still neither you nor any other complaining against me have NEVER managed to correct me about Phils, while I have managed to correct YOU... Thats EASY by you are narrowminded only notice things where you live behind guards... 
while I check "everywhere" even including such places!  and I have e g told about two foreigners *killed by GUARDS hired to protect them...*

And I remind you I have two businesses in the Philippines including the experiences from that... How many do you have?


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> I did write a long answer during this topic got closed,


I'd like to thank the mods for that.



grahamw57 said:


> All fine with me, as long as certain other posters don't tell us how stupid we are


Nobody will tell you how stupid you are, graham.



M.C.A. said:


> could we keep the topic off "guns and gun control"


Absolutely, since it's already been established, by foreigners and locals, they're why the Philippines is safe for expats, there's no reason to try and convince anyone who still doesn't get it.

There are more than a few vloggers on ytube, walking all around the city, at all hours of the night. Totally safe. I'll add that there's been improvement since I first arrived. In the old days there were beggars everywhere, mostly teenagers, and they weren't shy. They'd follow you, surround you, reach right into your pockets to try and snatch wallets and phones. Whether its covid related, curfew related, re-developed red zone related, or increased pulis presence, that doesn't happen anymore. Then again, it could just be a case of minimal tourists around nowadays.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What a laugh. Let's get back on topic or create your personal thread to suit your own agenda.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Safety and security in a 3rd world country "Philippines", are you safe, are you aware of your surroundings?*


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> I'd like to thank the mods for that.


 Of course you do because the long text I skiped did proove how much wrong your were 🤣 Three in two sentences!!!


Ekspat said:


> Nobody will tell you how stupid you are, graham.


 Perhaps depending of he is clever  in difference from what you show...


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> long text I skiped


Good.



M.C.A. said:


> *Safety and security in a 3rd world country "Philippines", are you safe, are you aware of your surroundings?*


Couldn't be safer, waving goodbye to the armed security guards on the way out, and hello to them on the way into the mall. The pulis aren't as friendly, but they are mostly for arrests and investigations, it's the guards (and equally vigilant civilians) that are the culturally accepted deterrents of crime.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Good.


 You had used thay allready - and failed... 


Ekspat said:


> Couldn't be safer, waving goodbye to the armed security guards on the way out, and hello to them on the way into the mall.


 That show again how narrowminded you are  
There are MANY safer places WITHOUT armed guards...

You repeetingly jump answering the post, which show you are wrong 🤣 
(As e g the videos someone posted earlier in this topic and I have told about two foreigners shot dead by the guards hired to protect them...)


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> You repeetingly jump answering


You repeatedly post off-topic.

Go make a thread about safety in Sweden, because you live in Sweden (and it is terribly unsafe there!), this one is about safety in the Philippines (very safe here).


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

From memory this expat site is not only for those living here but also those members that want to come here, I have been on expat sites for over 10 years but only lived here for less than 4 years pemenantly.
Lunkan has been involved in business and local matters in the Philippines for countless years and like all of us has an opinion. Like noses, all have one. 
Best to let sleeping dogs sleep.

Speaking of sleeping I am happier now that I lock all the doors and windows but as all know a determined thief will gain access if they want to. 
We purchased this property over 5 years ago and one of Bens uncles (security guard all his life) advised us to put fences up and bars on the windows, I laughed at him and told him that's why God made ladders and I refuse to live behind bars.
As said we will install the cameras but not even those deter professionals.

Where I lived in Oz I could go away for 6 to 8 weeks and not bat an eyelid, engage the pool cleaning company for weekly inspections and a mate or his wife to water the pot plants every week and never a problem.
Here I am now reluctant to go to Manila for a day or two let alone O/S travel for extended periods.

4 years ago while I was working in Australia, Ben flew back over for a month and worked for my company, we employed the very same uncle (security guard) and his wife to live here for that month and maintain the garden and house security. Very disappointed was Ben when he returned to find an overgrown garden and on talking to the next door neighbours discovered that they only came 2 or 3 times a week and turned lights on and off and went home, so much for paid security guards. It was evidencensed in our electricity bill with that month only being 1500 pesos instead of the regular 4 to 5 K bill.

More fun in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

From what I see security guards are no more than make works, only useful helping you back out into the road. I've never felt unsafe here, nothing to do with security guards. If you do feel unsafe here it's more to do with your own insecurities than the country.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Oh well, fortunately the balance of nature/survival of the fittest theory usually comes into play, where the big mouth, know-it-all, in yer face aggressive types tend to live shorter, angrier, stressed out lives. 
So, whatever.  
.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > You repeetingly jump answering the post, which show you are wrong 🤣
> ...


 1. Its related by its safe with guards in your screwed up AMERICAN messure...

You are dilusional. Until rather recently Sweden have had only around* 1/6th of the murder rate per capita USA have*. During the last years Sweden have *CAUGHT UP* to the crap murder level USA have... And the raise is (almost all) immigrant gangs shooting each other..

You claim I dont know what I am talking about, while you dont seem to know what happen in the city you live in, or how come you claim its safe otherwice? 🤣
I remind you of:
/the two foreigners I know of, who got shot dead by GUARDS hired to protect them. (German and Swede.)
/one guard in gated subdivision tried but failed to stop when an American got stabbed to death by 4 young rich Filipinos. (2 of them I suppouse hold the guard out of sight of the camera while the two others run after the American and killed him.
/a body guard to a Canadian didnt do it himself but was involved in hireing the assassins who murdered the Canadian.

Thats just the murders with guards involved somehow I know of, and I dont know everything!!! 

You still havent answered the posts which prove you are wrong...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I know you and I have had our spats Lunkan over the years and have learnt to agree to disagree, have very similar thoughts on many topics but as we all see sometimes you can't fix stupid and best to let it go, as graham stated 2 posts ago,, let them fester in their own beliefs and mire, greater topics and things are afoot for all of us to learn from.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@ bigpearl I believe we have disagreed about only one thing, but did reach agreement about that (a law thingy. I have forgot whch). Plus back when you thought my started business was imaginary  That we have reached agreement about too


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And knowing your tenacity Lunkan you will succeed and then some in your endeavors.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> And knowing your tenacity Lunkan you will succeed and then some in your endeavors.


 Left to see. 

((The first is as safe it can be in Phils, cant know what the governent change, probably rather good earning but slow. 
The second has higher potential but some gambling if Phils moist climate will mess up and if we can make top quality with the equipment I have "invented". (Modified a common which make average quality). 
Perhaps we get "forced" to start a third "business"  by the electric "public" grid is told much delayed, so we have to add own power. First we thought fuel generator, but fuel prices have gone up much so we go for solar to get electricity to when we start production in the second business and will get electricity surplus big part of day long before the "public" grid will be built.))


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> this expat site is not only for those living here but also those members that want to come here


As it should be, and the ones that want to come here should take advice from those with experience here now, not give it.

There seems to be a lot of sensitive snowflakes here discrediting and disrespecting the hard-working Filipino armed guards. Or like you, ignoring all the armed Filipino home-owners. Or worse, even take credit themselves for being safe! lol.

There are massacres happening right now, on the streets of Brazil, because Brazil doesn't know how to protect its people the way the Philippines does.

Violent crime against the wealthy is practically non-existent here. You had a home invasion while you were sleeping. If you woke up, or even if you didn't wake up, you could have been hacked up before you knew what was happening. I had a snatcher try to grab my phone, he could have sliced or shot me and easily driven away. It doesn't happen, and here is the funny part: _why _it doesn't happen remains a mystery but only to you and a few other posters in this thread.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> From what I see security guards are no more than make works, only useful helping you back out into the road. I've never felt unsafe here, nothing to do with security guards. If you do feel unsafe here it's more to do with your own insecurities than the country.


I do relax more in the Philippines. Im not on edge there as much as I am in the UK or in the USA (where I was mugged) when on the streets. I miss being in the Ph a lot!

Most terrifying experience for me was catching a night bus in central London. That was the first mistake. Second mistake was going to the upper deck. I was faced with about 12 gangbangers in hoodies. Dont ask why I didnt turn around and go back downstairs. I ask myself that...

Two were busy writing on the rear glass with Sharpies while his mates were prying the cushions off a seat with a small screwdriver and ripping out the stuffing. Another had removed the emergency hammer (to shatter the glass) and pocketed it.

They then started hassling a young couple sitting in the front rows saying things about the woman I cant repeat on here - and her bf had to sit tight through it all.

I rescued them by pretending the next stop was mine and tapped their shoulders on the way out "This is it, come on" they thankfully understood what I was trying to do and got up in a flash. We all then caught a cab together the rest of the way. She broke down during the ride. We all learned a lesson that night.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Ekspat said:


> There seems to be a lot of sensitive snowflakes here discrediting and disrespecting the hard-working Filipino armed guards. Or like you, ignoring all the armed Filipino home-owners. Or worse, even take credit themselves for being safe! lol.


Haven't you finished with that bone yet ?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> As it should be, and the ones that want to come here should take advice from those with experience here now, not give it.


 Still I obviously know more than you what happen outside your guarded home... 🤣 
Obviously because otherwice you wouldnt make claims as you do, ignoring info you get, when they dont suit your narrowminded thinking. Or why do you jump answering such parts otherwice? 

Btw several both foreigners and Filipinos have asked me how I can know so much without living there. 
An ex gf Filipina found it embarrassing I asked so much, in (malay) Filipino culture its "lose face" to show not knowing by asking, but she didnt say that anymore by I told her I know so much BECAUSE I ask so much... 
If you havent noticed I have "my personal news service" with a mix of people from different geographic parts of Phils and from much different living standards, who tell me things foreigners living in subdivisions not checking much outside, never get to know... 
Twice they have even beaten TV news in speed reporting big earthquakes, but thats just a time difference until it become common knowledge. The much more interesting parts is when they tell me things as you never get told by Filipinos...


Ekspat said:


> There seems to be a lot of sensitive snowflakes here


 Thats just laughable you mixing up good thinking believing its weakness 🤣

(((I did grew up in the back then worst suburb of Stockholm. I didnt confront the 4-5 years older than me huligan gang leaders, who were armed but with knives, but when these leaders got put in prison, I confronted the 2 year older than me others in that gang and I got reputation better not mess with me so I stoped all the bullying in that highschool just by the bullies noticed I did see it or by I just said "Uh!" so they noticed I were there. A bully leader, who didnt stop, I put upside down in a trashcan where many did see him 
I got asked how I dared to fight more than one at same time/much biger than me,
-So what when they miss...
which they did. I were in rather many fights until I got the reputation so I didnt need to anymore. The last time I got hit was when I were 10yo very short for my age, when I fought alone against 4. But afterwards I were mainly angry at myself  by I had fought so bad tactic leting them grab me. I learned by that and 2 years later I managed alone against 8 by moving around so never sorounded.
When I were 21 I told a friend at a party place with many drunks, no one had tried to pick fight with me in five years. Same evening when the party place were closing, one much biger than I, who hadnt heared of my reputation I suppouse, confronted provocing me, but I just found that funny and said
-You need to have qualifying match against my kid sister first haha
My tiny kid sister had fresh reputation, and when he understood who she is, he left fast 


Ekspat said:


> Violent crime against the wealthy is practically non-existent here.


 Perhaps reduced since Duterte "cleaned up" but you dont look outside your guarded home again... 
Chinese businessman with big businesses in *Cebu* and Davao got assassined.
Filipina businesswoman assassined in *Cebu.*
French got shot dead just outside one of the biger hotels in Manila when he didnt let robber take his briefcase.
An other foreigner and his wife and child, I have forgot nationality, got murdered after he had collected his share of profit of a small project BUT I believe more likely it was just disguised as a robbery because he had got many enemies by he had protested much against environmental damaging businesses.

And I have told you - but you go on ignoring because not suiting your false claim  - about the Swede and the German *shot dead by guards hired to protect them* and the American who got stabbed to death just inside a subdivision gate with guard. And the foreigner couple who got shot dead just by they happened to be where a Filipino got murdered at a restaurant in *Cebu *at daytime.

There are more. Around 100 foreigners murdered in, if I remember corect, around 10 years, most of them business related but I dont know which level the murdered had except an other Swede who was business owner and got murdered in *Cebu*. (But both he and the Canadian I have told about were bad people so they had themselves to blame.)

Most in Metro Manila but several *Cebu* among these, so you dont even know things happening in the city where you live... 🤣


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ekspat I gave you several chances and I've had enough of you... Good riddance! And back to the topic and friendly banter, I'm hoping.

*Safety and security in a 3rd world country "Philippines", are you safe, are you aware of your surroundings?*


----------

